# Problema con i tasti su wine

## doctor0

Qualsiasi gioco che io utilizzi su wine (versione 0.9.49) con la tastiera mi da lo stesso problema: se io tengo premuto un tasto, ad esempio il tasto FRECCIA SU dopo qualche secondo e come se non lo premessi più, cioè mi si ferma e sono costretto a lasciare il tasto e ripremerlo. Questo problema me lo da sia con Cedega che con Wine. Ad esempio su need 4 speed posso accelerare con la mia auto per pochi secondi, poi si ferma e devo riaccelerare, risulta ingiocabile. Suppongo che il problema sia incentrato sull'uso dei directinput, perchè con programmi come editor di testo ecc i tasti che premo si ripetono senza fermarsi. Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema? Posso risolverlo?

----------

## doctor0

emerge -pv wine

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.49  USE="X alsa cups dbus hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl xml -esd -jack -lcms -nas -oss -scanner" 0 kB

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Nov 2007 06:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.bg/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7Zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amr amrnb amrwb apache2 arts asf bash-completion bcmath beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr chm cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus djvu dlloader doc dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdread dvi encode fam fame fat ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran fping ftp gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal hfs iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jbig jdbc jfs joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kqemu lame ldap libcaca libnotify lirc live logitech-mouse lzo mad matroska midi ming mjpeg mmap mmx mng mono moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mp2 mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia nvram odbc ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pnm posix povray pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline reflection reiserfs rle rsvg rtsp ruby samba sdl session simplexml speex spl sql sqlite srt sse sse2 ssl subtitles subversion svg sysfs tcl tcpd theora tidy tiff tk tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l vcd vdr vidix vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xfs xine xml xmlreader xmlwriter xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## doctor0

Facendo ancora prove mi sono accorto che non è proprio la ripetizione del tasto non si ferma in un momento casuale, ma quando premo un altro tasto contemporaneamente. Faccio un esempio:

Se premo FRECCIA SU (ad esempio per accelerare) e continuo a tenerlo premuto... sterzando poi con FRECCIA SINISTRA si interrompe la ripetizione del tasto FRECCIA SU come se avessi smesso di premerlo, anche se il tasto è sempre premuto.

Sono riuscito a far capire il problema?

----------

## bandreabis

Super OT:

Dottor Zero MITICO!!!!   :Razz: 

----------

## doctor0

Nessuno può provare almeno se ha lo stesso problema?

----------

## Onip

Io ho provato con

```
$ wine notepad
```

e lì se schiaccio una lettera (o una freccia) questa viene ripetuta finchè non mollo il tasto. Ne deduco che la ripetizione dovrebbe funzionare.

Ho l'ultimo wine in ~ .

Hai già controllato sul database se sono già segnalati problemi per quell'applicazione? Magari è un problema specifico di Need for Speed.

----------

## doctor0

Il problema viene fuori solo quando vengono utilizzate le librerie DirectInput, quindi solo nei giochi.

----------

## doctor0

Ho provato anche altri due giochi "Perimeter", "Ballance" e "Grim Fandango". Stesso problema. Su "Ballance" è particolarmente fastidioso perchè non si può giocare con il joystick. Vi aggiornerò quando provo altri giochi. Fino ad ora NESSUN gioco funziona correttamente con la ripetizione dei tasti.

----------

